
Accidents at Amazon: workers left to suffer after warehouse injuries - mcfunk
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/30/accidents-at-amazon-workers-left-to-suffer-after-warehouse-injuries
======
mnm1
Yet another fucked up issue that is made worse by the lack of proper
healthcare in the US. In Washington State, it's almost impossible to open
worker's compensation claims at all and when one finally does manage, the
state steps in with their quack doctors to claim it isn't the employer's fault
and the state shouldn't pay for it. Even if the employer wants to help .
Attorneys don't want to take the case because there is no profit to be made
from someone getting better. And companies like Amazon and others get away
with injuring workers and paying nothing for it. Pretty fucked up way to run a
society. One of these days, someone like this is going to snap and then the
idiots will be all up in arms about gun control or some other bullshit
completely missing the point. The cycle will continue with people being abused
and taken advantage of in the name of profits. I've been dealing with this
shit now for almost three years and no end in sight. I'm lucky I make good
money and can afford care for myself but still hurting everyday, working in
pain every day. No one gives a fuck about your health here even when you are
making the company a shitload of money, let alone when you're too injured to
work because the job injured you. Company profits, state profits (from not
paying for obvious worker's compensation injuries) are all more important than
employee lives or health and employees have zero recourse especially in a
state like WA. We pay for workers compensation insurance only to be denied and
left to suffer. What a fucked up system.

~~~
SmooL
Not that I'm saying that what's happening is right, but rather just a serious
question: why not move? I know it's not fair per se, but if it's within your
means why not?

~~~
kazen44
because leaving your community is not a purely economic decision.

if everyone thought like this, nothing would ever improve in downtrodden
areas.

------
ggm
Union needed here.

~~~
prolikewh0a
Unions are needed pretty much everywhere, but I'm curious how something as big
as Amazon would crush any union. How did we let workers rights get this bad?

I don't have prime anymore, and have stopped buying from Amazon all together
because I know the person who put my item in the box is being treated like
they're trash. It's extremely immoral and peak exploitation.

~~~
krapp
>How did we let workers rights get this bad?

We (by 'we' I mean Americans) despise anything that smacks of socialism, and
"workers' rights" smacks of socialism.

~~~
klenwell
Worse than that, the very term "workers' rights" has been co-opted to mask the
exploitation:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-to-
work_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-to-work_law)

------
guntars
The article states they have found numerous cases of workers injuring
themselves at Amazon warehouses. Let’s hear that number. What percentage of
warehouse employees is it? How does it compare to Walmart? Why is everything
written these days so stupid?

If anything, this an argument for single payer. Your health care should not
depend on your job.

~~~
cornellwright
While I agree that health care shouldn't be tied to your job, employers still
have a responsibility for worker safety and should still be responsible for
any injuries that happen in their workplace.

~~~
throwaway76543
Sure, but that's handled by subrogation.

The liable party has little to do with insurance structures. An employer is
liable for injuries even if they aren't providing health care insurance.

